
Tesla new Solar Glass Roof tiles are the first version ready for a wide rollout - ryzvonusef
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/25/20932831/tesla-new-solar-glass-roof-elon-musk-version-three
======
ryzvonusef
> Elon Musk has unveiled a redesign of Tesla’s Solar Roof tiles, dubbed “Solar
> Glass Roof.” The new roof design will cost around $42,500 for a
> 2,000-square-foot roof with 10kW of solar capacity before tax credits (or
> about $21.25 per square foot), according to Tesla’s website, though pricing
> will vary by size and location. The new roof will come with a 25-year
> warranty, and be offered in a dark tempered glass finish to start, though
> Musk said Friday he hopes to unveil new designs “every six to nine months.”

